# panfish jigs



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Here's some jigs I have tied recently.This is a new hobby for me,but catching on quickly.Now if it would warm up a little so those crappie will come alive......


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice looking jigs...Keep up the good work....JIM......


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

good lookin jigs sure they will get u some slabs


----------

